
Show HN: Ajour – A World of Warcraft addon manager written in Rust - culinary-robot
https://github.com/casperstorm/ajour
======
culinary-robot
Hi everyone, author of Ajour here.

Ajour is a World of Warcraft addon manager written in Rust. The main reason I
started this project was to take my Rust skills to the next level, and avoid
using the bloated Twitch application. Truth is, this is my first real
application in Rust, and what a journey it has been. There's still features
missing, a few bugs here and there and many places were I could optimize the
code but all in all, I am very proud the current state.

~~~
drudoo
Looks really cool. I’ll definitely give it a try. Can you add your own repo
too? Let’s say I use an addon from github, would I be able to use that as a
source?

~~~
culinary-robot
Thanks for the kind words. Github repos is unfortunately not possible right
now but it should be easy to add further down the road. I'll make a issue and
add it to the roadmap.

